# The East Coast Rumble April 11-13th, 2014



## mastermoulder

Ladies and gents,

Get ready for another year of Hardcore competition down at the VFW in Clark, NJ! This event has been renamed the East Coast Rumble, and was formally known as the Warmachine section of the Colonial. So if you have enjoyed the Colonial before, as well as the guys at the NOVA for Warmachine and the War Store Weekend, this event is for you!

The Colonial, now the East Coast Rumble, has grown at a torrid rate from 25 players the first year, to 63 players in 2013, and we are expecting more. Last year we became sanctioned as an Official Hardcore event as our Hardcore reached 34 players! Our goal is to repeat this sanction, and hit 80+ players. We need all of your help to achieve this mark!

I will continue to update this thread with information for the event, as we are finalizing the details of the events. Here is a quick link with information on the VFW: http://www.yelp.com/biz/vfw-clark-post-no-7363-clark. The closet hotel to the event, and the one we used last year is http://www.hiclarknj.com/location.aspx. I will be working on room rates for us for this hotel. The hotel is down the road from the VFW, maybe three minutes. Information on this event will also be updated on the Colonial GT Face Book page.

The dates for the event are April 11th-13th, 2014!

Rates are as follows:

-Friday ticket is $10.00
-Saturday Ticket is $35.00
-Two Day Pass is $40.00
-Three Day Pass is $50.00
-Sunday ticket is $10.00

Friday
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=XPB9RBU6ZV2K8
Saturday
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=CWCZFQWUY7MQU
Sunday
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=ZGKDNPGLA4BHC
Three Day Pass
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=V82B35HL8CS9U
Two Day Pass
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=SRYH4TREJ6YZS



If you pay for a Saturday ticket and you qualify for the Masters Event on Sunday, players will have to pay an additional $5.00 for the second day. Players that reach the $40.00 threshold will not pay the $5.00 fee.

Link for the event schedule: http://www.winthropdesign.com/MasterMoulder/ECR2014.pdf 

Our painting instructers are Zach Lanier; a multi-time Golden Daemon and Privateer Press Grandmaster Painter and Gregory Zuniga; a published and seasoned competition painter. Zach will be giving classes to help you raise the level on your painting; detail work, highlighting, and molding. Greg Zuniga will be giving classes on airbrushing; large and small models. 

Links for Zach Lanier:

http://www.crookedeye.net/gallery/vyros/vyros_front.jpg
http://www.crookedeye.net/gallery/st...ker-front1.jpg
http://www.crookedeye.net/gallery/rb...rden_front.jpg

Link for Greg Zuniga:

http://www.flamesofwar.com/Portals/0...ree-ThirdA.jpg

Group classes will run every 30min with sign-ups at the convention. Classes are $5.00 apiece, and you can continue to take these classes as long as you like. The best part about our classes is that you determine what you are looking to focus on; and will concentrate on your needs. To prepare for our classes, please have a prepped and primed figure ready to go, and make sure you inform us what you are looking to work on. Learn a technique and get to take it home with you! If you have never painted before, and you want to learn, have no fear! Models will also be available at the War Store tent!


The payment due date is by April 6th, 2014.


You can also view us on Face Book!


----------



## Nacho libre

Why do I have to live 3000 miles away. This seems awesome.


----------



## mastermoulder

Nacho libre said:


> Why do I have to live 3000 miles away. This seems awesome.



I wish I could flip a switch and bring you over man....


----------



## mastermoulder

Thanks to Maplewood Hobby, we have a wonderful amount of prize support to hand out! During the ECR, in between rounds and before events, drawings will occur using players numbers in which WM product will be awarded to the winner of the draws. That means prizes will be awarded all weekend long! Everyone has a chance to win a prize!


See you there!


----------



## mastermoulder

My fellow gamers!

The deadline for paying for a ticket to the ECR is quickly approaching; April 6th! We are going to cap out the slots to the ECR at 80, we are over 65% full…so make sure you get on board! The paypal links for the event can be found on this thread and on the East Coast Rumble Face Book Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-E...55934584444617 

Hope to see you there!

-Chris


----------



## mastermoulder

Here are the results from the Masters event for ECR. 

**Names of players are as they were on the sheets**


Name Faction Score (SoS)(CP)(PC Destroyed) 

Ben Wagner Cryx 4 (8.0)(6)(83) 

Lee Horn Protectorate of Menoth 3 (11.0)(6)(190) 

Jake Hoffmann Cryx 3 (9.0)(5)(126) 

Mike Ireland Retribution of Scyrah 3 (5.0)(10)(117) 

Charlie Khador 2 (8.0)(6)(103) 

Paul Rogers Khador 2 (8.0)(5)(95) 

Philip Allchin Protectorate of Menoth 2 (7.0)(2)(132) 

Chris Frka Legion of Everblight 2 (7.0)(0)(115)

Harrison Hare Khador 1 (3.0)(7)(42) Dropped After Round 3 

Danny McGeehan Skorne 1 (3.0)(0)(60) Dropped After Round 2 

Hawk McMahon Mercenaries 1 (3.0)(0)(20) Dropped After Round 2 

Gary Fortenberry Circle Orboros 1 (2.0)(5)(38) Dropped After Round 2 

Eric VanWolken Cryx 0 (5.0)(2)(40) Dropped After Round 2 

Tom Hoffmann Retribution of Scyrah 0 (5.0)(0)(24) Dropped After Round 2 

Lee M Skorne 0 (3.0)(2)(45) Dropped After Round 2 

Andrew Lericos Trollbloods 0 (3.0)(0)(22) Dropped After Round 2


----------

